# Steam Summer Sale 2017: Startdatum und Uhrzeit - PayPal nennt Termin



## David Martin (21. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam Summer Sale 2017: Startdatum und Uhrzeit - PayPal nennt Termin* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Steam Summer Sale 2017: Startdatum und Uhrzeit - PayPal nennt Termin*


----------



## Kartodis (21. Juni 2017)

Heißt das, dass ich jedes Mal einen 5 Euro Gutschein bekomme, wenn ich für 20 Euro einkaufe oder bekomme ich den während des Sales nur ein Mal?

Würde sich bei mir auf jeden Fall lohnen.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (21. Juni 2017)

Kartodis schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass ich jedes Mal einen 5 Euro Gutschein bekomme, wenn ich für 20 Euro einkaufe oder bekomme ich den während des Sales nur ein Mal?
> 
> Würde sich bei mir auf jeden Fall lohnen.


Du kannst einmalig bei Paypal in der E-Börse einen 5 Euro Gutschein hinterlegen, der bei einem Einkauf bei Steam ab 20 Euro angerechnet wird.


----------



## Talisman79 (21. Juni 2017)

juhu endlich wieder uralte spiele für mehr kaufen als sie das ganze jahr über im keyshop kosten..ich freu mich


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juni 2017)

"Sie haben bereits die maximale Anzahl an Gutscheinen von diesem Händler gespeichert."

What???

P.S. Kann das vielleicht sein dass das Gutschein-Angebot auf 3200 Stück beschränkt ist (laut anderer Quelle)?

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZockerCompanion (21. Juni 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "Sie haben bereits die maximale Anzahl an Gutscheinen von diesem Händler gespeichert."



Hab genau das gleiche Problem


----------



## David Martin (21. Juni 2017)

Da könntet ihr Recht haben mit den 3.200 Stück - so steht's auch im Kleingedruckten bei PayPal. Wir haben die Meldung dahingehend ergänzt. 

Thx!


----------



## Schalkmund (21. Juni 2017)

Oh, ein Sale ich bin ja so aufgeregt.


----------



## solidus246 (21. Juni 2017)

Warum wird eigentlich bei jedem Sale gemeckert ? Weils nichts besonderes ist ? Meinem Geldbeutel kommts zugute.


----------



## stevem (21. Juni 2017)

JUhu Endlich, bin mal gespannt wie viele Spiele von meiner Wunschliste im Sale dabei sind.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juni 2017)

DavidMartin schrieb:


> Da könntet ihr Recht haben mit den 3.200 Stück - so steht's auch im Kleingedruckten bei PayPal. Wir haben die Meldung dahingehend ergänzt.
> 
> Thx!


Kurze Rückmeldung:
Just hab ich in meinem Email-Fach eine Paypal-Mail mit besagten Gutschein erhalten. Wenn ich diesen darüber (!) sichere wird er einwandfrei aktiviert (hinterlegt in der E-Börse).

Die machen das ja unnötig kompliziert... 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kartodis (21. Juni 2017)

Also bei mir ist Paypal gerade nicht erreichbar. Vielleicht besteht ja ein Zusammenhang.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (21. Juni 2017)

Versucht es mal über die spanische Seite, das hat bei mir eben einwandfrei geklappt:
https://www.paypal.com/es/webapps/mpp/offers?view=details&offerId=6JQPNKCVTNPEN


----------



## Weissbier242 (21. Juni 2017)

Das ganze mit den Sales hat sich doch so derbe abgenutzt und dann wenn man dann das Spiel mit der Keyseite seines Vertrauens vergleicht, ist es meist auch nicht billiger bei Steam. 
Beim letzten mal hab Ich glaub schon nicht zugeschlagen.

5€ Guthaben ist auf 3200 Accounts limitiert.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (21. Juni 2017)

Habe letztens auch nix gekauft, liegt aber auch daran, dass ich noch genug zum Spielen habe 
Solange ich keine Zeit oder Lust auf was anderes habe, kaufe ich auch nix. Egal ob Sale oder nicht. Bis ich Lust drauf habe gibts eh wieder nen sale 

Das mit Paypal geht bei mir.


----------



## Ilinsar (21. Juni 2017)

Die limitierten 3.200 Stück wurden wohl inzwischen auf 13.000 erhöht. ^^

"Sie können an dieser Aktion nur teilnehmen, wenn Sie den Gutschein in Ihrem PayPal-Konto gespeichert haben. Die Aktion beginnt am 21.06.2017 und endet, sobald das Angebot dreizehntausend (13000) Mal beim teilnehmenden Händler eingelöst worden ist, spätestens aber unabhängig von der Anzahl der Einlösungen am 05.07.2017 um 23:59 Uhr."


----------



## Amosh (21. Juni 2017)

Yay, und wieder kann der Shop nach Angeboten abgegrast werden, die ich nicht kaufen werde.  Auf meiner Wunschliste sind zwar ein paar Sachen, aber die werd ich wohl trotzdem erstmal noch links liegen lassen.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (21. Juni 2017)

Hach ja, der Sale geht los. Mal schauen was für Titel ich mir holen werde. Läuft am Ende eh wohl nur auf ein paar alte Titel hinaus, die ich bei GOG noch nicht kriege und wohl einfach nur meine Sammlung ergänzen.
Oft habe ich ja auch noch die originalen Versionen bei mir im Schrank, aber für unterwegs ist Steam  da doch recht praktisch.
Auf der Wunschliste habe ich da ein paar Sachen vermerkt, mal sehen was dabei ist und wieviel es kostet. Aber mehr als 10-20€ werde ich wohl insgesamt nicht ausgeben.


----------



## qD3m0Np (22. Juni 2017)

Inzwischen wurde das Angebot sogar auf 18.000 erhöht ^^


----------



## Shalica (22. Juni 2017)

Haja am Ende sind es eh immer die gleichen Titel die im Angeot sind. Wie oft war The Witcher 3 (GOTY) schon im Angebot ? Gefühlte hunderte male. FRüher war der Sale immer was feines, heute überschlagen sich die diversen Anbieter mit Angeboten.


----------



## Pherim (22. Juni 2017)

Jetzt sind's schon 18.000. Nun ja, 20 Euro werd ich sicher nicht ausgeben, wenn ich überhaupt was kaufe. Den Gog-Sale hab ich auch komplett ohne überstanden, nur die Woche davor Fallout New Vegas geholt.


----------



## Orzhov (22. Juni 2017)

Ich stelle mit Erschrecken fest das mir der diesjährige summer sale egal ist.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2017)

Ich hab momentan keine direkten Must Haves. Von daher werde ich den Summer Sale dieses mal links liegen lassen.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Juni 2017)

Ein paar Sachen stehen bei mir schon auf der Wunschliste, vor allem Torment - Tides of Numenera, vielleicht noch Prey. Aerofly FS2 hätte ich auch gerne gekauft, scheint aber (noch?) nicht vom Sale betroffen zu sein. Ansonsten werde ich aber wohl nicht mehr kaufen, als ich auch tatsächlich spielen kann. Vielleicht kommt noch der eine oder andere Indie-Spontankauf dazu.

Da ich nicht bei Key Stores kaufe (kann nicht nachvollziehen, woher die Keys kommen und ob die Entwickler auch Geld davon sehen), freue ich mich jedes Mal auf nen Steam Sale. Allerdings werde ich wohl noch ein paar Stunden (oder Tage?) warten müssen, denn der Steam Store ist bei mir gerade dauerüberlastet.


----------



## Dai-shi (22. Juni 2017)

Man man man ... Steam kackt grade mal dermaßen ab ^^


----------

